# hoping to retire to portugal



## brian180254 (Oct 20, 2010)

now is ther any carvan sites where i could live untill i find a rented place


----------



## Algarve (Mar 30, 2011)

yes there is quite a few about 16 that I know of, it would not take much to do a search what Part of Portugal had you in mind??


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

Portugal has literally hundreds of Campsites throughout the country so there are plenty to choose from, depending upon the region you wish to retire to. Please bear in mind property Rental costs vary dramatically from region to region.

It normally only takes a day or so to get moved into a rental once you have chosen one, signed the contract and paid deposit. So I won't worry too much about spending a long time on campsites. Rental properties are relatively easy to find.


----------



## brian180254 (Oct 20, 2010)

*reply to retireing to portugal*

:clap2:


omostra06 said:


> Portugal has literally hundreds of Campsites throughout the country so there are plenty to choose from, depending upon the region you wish to retire to. Please bear in mind property Rental costs vary dramatically from region to region.
> 
> It normally only takes a day or so to get moved into a rental once you have chosen one, signed the contract and paid deposit. So I won't worry too much about spending a long time on campsites. Rental properties are relatively easy to find.


hi derick thanks for your reply i would like to live in abuthera sorry about the spelling not sure how its spelt anyway its sounds just nice when the times right ps one more thing if i bring my drugs list from our doctor for blood pressure etc could i get them in portugal :clap2:


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Albufeira??
Blood pressure tablets you'll be spoilt for choice, generic medicines get a higher discount, but with latest UK increases £7+ per prescription probably cheaper here.

Just a point on caravans and rented accomadation, Algarve is the tourist hotspot, so long term rental of caravans, flats and house will always be more difficult and costly.


----------



## brian180254 (Oct 20, 2010)

hello guys thanks for your reply and intrest thank brian


----------



## brian180254 (Oct 20, 2010)

*re-presciptions*



canoeman said:


> Albufeira??
> Blood pressure tablets you'll be spoilt for choice, generic medicines get a higher discount, but with latest UK increases £7+ per prescription probably cheaper here.
> 
> Just a point on caravans and rented accomadation, Algarve is the tourist hotspot, so long term rental of caravans, flats and house will always be more difficult and costly.


 hi thanks for your reply regarding the caravan i will look around to see where is my best place in portugal


----------



## brian180254 (Oct 20, 2010)

Algarve said:


> yes there is quite a few about 16 that I know of, it would not take much to do a search what Part of Portugal had you in mind??


hi thanks for your reply regarding where to live well i am not really sure ive only traveled round the algarve this is what i am hopeing that you guys can give me some idea ive got 2 years to sort it out thanks guys regrds brian


----------

